# 27" draw arrow length.....



## TnHOYT (Sep 17, 2009)

Just curious to see what arrow length my fellow 27" draw archers are shooting. I just recently changed rest I could possibly shoot a 25.5" arrow from throat of nock to end of arrow, but I have been told that this short of arrow will not group consistantly. I want to stay as short as I can within reason. Hate to go to short and cause poor grouping, but I don't want to leave them too long and have the extra weight. I guess I am looking for a happy medium. Just wondering what length other 27" draw guys are shooting.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

I shoot a 27.5" DL on my hunting rig and 27" on my target rig. My arrows for both setups are 26.5" long in able to keep them spined properly for my setup. I also like to keep my arrow 1" in front of my rest.


----------



## SongDog76 (Feb 16, 2007)

My arrows are 27.75
I could feasibly have cut them 26 but it would have made the spine to stiff at my draw weight. My arrows are only for hunting.

SD


----------



## bentcam (May 19, 2006)

if your setup is right and spline is good their is no reason it will not shoot good. the wifes setup is with a 23 inch GT600 ulti lite pro, and she can wear you out on the 3d range.


----------



## eholguin13 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Length*

I shoot a Ultraelite at 27 and my arrow length is 25. The only grouping problem is that I had to switch to pin nocks to keep my arrows from growing to 50 inches. I shoot cxl2 ss 150's with 115 grains at point and 187 flex fletch vanes.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

I shoot 26" shafts perfectly well...


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

this is a spline




bentcam said:


> if your setup is right and spline is good their is no reason it will not shoot good. the wifes setup is with a 23 inch GT600 ulti lite pro, and she can wear you out on the 3d range.



the proper term is SPINE


from the Beman website
http://www.beman.com/company/faq
_
*Arrow Spine & Weight*
What is arrow spine?

There are two different types of spine - STATIC spine and DYNAMIC spine.

STATIC spine is measured by the amount of flex in the arrow when an 880-gram (1.94 lbs.) weight is suspended from the center of the arrow. The arrow must be 29" in length and supported by two points, which are 28" apart. The number of inches the arrow deflects or bends due to the weight, is the spine size or measurement of an arrow.

DYNAMIC spine describes the way an arrow reacts from the stored energy of a bow as it is shot. Several factors determine the way an arrow is going to react when shot out of the bow, including method of release (fingers or mechanical release), amount of energy applied by the bow, the bow's cam system (single, round wheel, hard or soft), weight of the arrow, spine of the arrow, length of the arrow, point weight, nock weight and fletching weight. Even nock set material (traditional brass nock or serving nock), along with string and serving material can influence dynamic spine. Because of the nearly unlimited variables in determining dynamic spine, arrows are usually measured using static spine.

Why is the spine of an arrow important?

Spine is very important when it comes to tuning, shooting and grouping your arrows. If you do not have the correct arrow spine for your bow set up, you are going to get erratic arrow flight and poor shooting groups. Having the proper arrow spine is key to optimizing the grouping of your arrows and for the best possible accuracy. Use the Beman Shaft Selector or reference the Shaft Selection Chart in the back of the Beman Arrow Guide to make sure you are shooting the correct arrow spine for your set-up._



are you using this arrow for hunting or target?

if it's for hunting, i wouldnt shoot anything that puts the cutting end close to my fingers no matter what kind of arrow it is. trying to control bleeding like that from a treestand, and then tryin to get out of the tree and to get it properly taken care of is more fun than i want to experience.

if it's for target and you're trying to get as much speed out of the bow as possible, then you could go with a half inch past the rest.


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

26.5" DL plus a loop, I shoot 26" Gold Tips very well as well 25.5" Carbon Express Terminators well. Longer would be nice, but I will use what I have to...I don't like the arrows sticking too far out the riser though.


----------



## TnHOYT (Sep 17, 2009)

My arrows are for hunting. I have some Gold Tip 5575's and some CX Maxima Hunter 250's. Total arrow weight for either one is around 350 grains to 360 grains. How do you find out what the correct arrow spine is for your bow setup. I am shooting a Hoyt Alphamax 32, 27"draw, 68 lbs. I have a QAD ultrarest HD.

Thanks for all the help and input.


----------



## Sapper 7 (Nov 15, 2015)

I shoot 26.25 gold tips which group very well. 27" draw at 64 pounds. I try to stay with a 8.2 grain arrow which puts me at 5.5 grains per pound. Total arrow weight with the gold tip xt hunters at 26.25 with 100 grain Brodhead comes to 357 grain arrow. I was shooting 26.25 Easton flatlines (7.4 bpi) and that put me at 5.15 grains per pound and they were not grouping well. Tried to go higher with the Easton axis at 26.25 (9.0 gpi) which made my arrows weigh 389 with a 6.0 grains per pound, and they did not group as well as the gold tips. I have had no issues with the 357 grain gold tip not getting pass through using a slick trick yet. Producing around 62 pounds of KE. Not easy calculating when you have a 27" draw. I am using the same arrows for 3d for now. Do not want to drop down to 5.0 grains per pound since I do not know what long term damage that will do to my limbs and trying not to replace strings at a rapid rate. 5.5 is where I am at with the gold tips. I cut 1 inch out to be safe and have avoided cutting too close to the rest to avoid overdraw.

Best of luck


----------



## HornHunters (Oct 28, 2015)

25 1/2 end to end of the carbon shaft.Easton axis 400 with 2 hit inserts and 100 grain points.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr (Jul 3, 2006)

up until 2 days ago I was shooting a 27 in DL with a 27 in shaft, dropped to 26.5 DL but still shooting a 27in shaft, and it shoots great


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

I know for a fact that 25in arrows shoot fine, back in the overdraw days everybody shot them that short. Crossbows shoot 18-22in bolts at 50yds as good as any bow.


----------



## llt deer (Feb 8, 2008)

I shoot 26" 400 black eagle carnivores at 27.25"dr was shooting at 62.5lb,but dropped down to 57lb cause of shoulder issues. And they group good at both lbs. Want to try the bea zombies in 400 spine.


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

27" draw and shoot a 27" arrow. I shoot fixed blades and would really rather not cut my hand.


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

IL 88 said:


> 27" draw and shoot a 27" arrow. I shoot fixed blades and would really rather not cut my hand.


Yep 27.5 draw 27.5 arrow easy to remember and keeps the arrow in front of my riser


----------

